

Why Apple Must Tell Its Story (Apple after Jobs) - drm237
http://adage.com/article?article_id=129926

======
echair
"Marketer Needs to Lay Out Succession Plan"

To AdAge, Apple is a "marketer?" Do they not even have a word for a company
that builds things?

